# error 5004:0x7e



## techdevil (Nov 25, 2006)

when i tried to remove Musicmatch jukebox from my computer. 
*the error (-5004 : 0x7e)has occured while running the setup appears, preventing me from completing the unistallation. ... What should i do?
*


----------



## overclocker (Nov 25, 2006)

Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Setup Library wbemupgd.dll could not be loaded, or function OcEntry could not be found.The specific error code is 0x7e. For solution.....
*support.microsoft.com/kb/838420/en-us
or,
Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
Error may occur during startup or after you have started the computer. For solution........
*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=900485&SD=tech


----------

